
Update your iPhone 5 before November 3rd to keep email, web, and GPS working - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/30/20939840/iphone-5-update-gps-time-date-ios-10-how-to
======
_bxg1
> You can update your phone wirelessly or through your computer before
> November 3rd...If you don’t have the update installed by November 3rd,
> though, Apple says over-the-air updates and iCloud backup will also no
> longer work, since the GPS issue affects iCloud. If that happens, you would
> need to back up and restore your phone using a computer.

